# Need Help With Pc Fans



## 97catintenn (Sep 29, 2007)

Sure, just use an old pc power supply, like a 250w one. They should be a dime a dozen, now. It comes with the 110v wire that you plug into the wall and the wires with hookups for the pc four prong fans.


----------



## MFDoom117 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

They actually sell a clip on cooling system for the 360 @ BestBuy, EB Games, etc. Why go to the trouble to void the warranty, when there is already a solution out there for about $20.


----------

